# Any good pastel/pale dream towns?



## pollygone (Mar 23, 2014)

M looking for inspiration for my town. My theme is clouds/stars/sky, so I'm looking for similar towns just to see what they've done


----------



## pollygone (Mar 23, 2014)

Bump


----------



## aimeekitty (Mar 23, 2014)

ah, you have probably already seen these, but…
North (7900-3285-6095)
plants are all mixes of blue and white and purple. Very pale feeling like you wanted and is nighttime.

Royall -  6500 - 3304 - 9459 - pink and white flowers - well-designed. 

of course any town you visit, you could replace the flower colors with ones you wanted. If your theme is clouds/stars/sky, then a mix of blue and purple violets, blue and purple roses perhaps... and white flowers of all types would be beautiful.


----------



## Amykins (Mar 23, 2014)

Um...I don't know their dream addy's but a lot of people have been using my candy path, it's very pastel-ish ^^ If I come across any fantasy-themed towns I'll let you know, they usually are very pastelly.


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

Pastelia
DC: 4100 - 2171 - 4940


----------



## pollygone (Mar 23, 2014)

aimeekitty said:


> ah, you have probably already seen these, but…
> North (7900-3285-6095)
> plants are all mixes of blue and white and purple. Very pale feeling like you wanted and is nighttime.
> 
> ...



I love the mossy/forest feel of North, it's really lovely! I've been meaning to visit it for a while! 

Royall is really pretty and the paths have been placed really well. It's a bit pink for what I'm going for but it gave me the basic idea

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mystery2013 said:


> Pastelia
> DC: 4100 - 2171 - 4940



I've been to Pastellia and I think it's one of the best dream towns I've ever visited! It's so pretty and lovely! Very well put together


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Mar 23, 2014)

These ones may help 

2200-0234-7743
2300-0125-0812
1900-1238-0223


----------



## pollygone (Mar 24, 2014)

Boo_is_dead said:


> These ones may help
> 
> 2200-0234-7743
> 2300-0125-0812
> 1900-1238-0223



they are cute!


----------



## Amykins (Mar 24, 2014)

Man...going to Pastelia has made me TOTALLY self-conscious about my own town. XD


----------

